# good autox pics anyone?



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

just wondering if anyone else has some cool pics of themselves flying through a corner or some cool pic of their car? heres mine








full size http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid70/p926845e1d9d4e304e5ff65faf91de558/fb9df7dc.jpg.orig.jpg
hopefully next summer i'll have some of the micra. later


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I love this pic!










Winter Rally-X owns.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

unfortunately, HOUSCCA doesn't allow on-track photography unless it's from their "official" rip-you-off photographer, but i'll see what i can pull up after this Sunday.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> unfortunately, HOUSCCA doesn't allow on-track photography unless it's from their "official" rip-you-off photographer, but i'll see what i can pull up after this Sunday.


What? That sounds like the stupidest thing I've ever heard. Auto-X is supposed to be the bottom rung grassroots form of racing, accessible to all, and if you want a pic you can't take your own, you have to buy it? That doesn't seem reasonable.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Few pics.*

About to get in to it. 









In action


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ah...the memories, good ol stock 1.6 b14


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

keep'm coming! heres a few more pics i have of other cars out here


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

ok, bear with me, i don't know how to post the pics here, but i have them at my cardomain site.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The old girl in action






































Team White Sentra (Jodie and I)


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

How about an autocross video?

This is what a crappy autocross run looks like in my car (missed a gate, overdrove the car and generally sucked):

http://www.ericm555.d2g.com/pics/matt/SE-R Autocross Shit Run.wmv

Whereas this is what a decent run looks like:

http://www.ericm555.d2g.com/pics/matt/SE-R Autocross Good Run.wmv

My SE-R has a stock suspension (outside of 15in Konig Heliums and 205/50 Falken Azenis' and an E-Bay special STB) and has an HS header and HS CAI.

I also have a vid of it three-wheeling through a corner:

http://www.ericm555.d2g.com/pics/matt/SE-R 3 Wheeling.wmv

The server isn't super fast, but it gets the job done...............I also have a bunch of other vids of my car and my frien'ds cars in action on there.


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

Lots more pics on my homepage of Maxes and Sentra's...


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## roloss_valdes (Feb 7, 2004)

Great pics and videos.


----------



## VSpec (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's a bunch of pictures and videos.

http://specvracing.com/media/media.shtml


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/418082/12
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/418082/8


----------



## ConeJunkie (Dec 9, 2003)

Here is one of my Spec


----------



## McCoy (Sep 16, 2003)

Here are a few that I took last year...










My co-worker getting a little sideways before the finish line...










The normal 3 legging action









My roommate having fun...









My friends 240 with Kumho's and original suspension (160,000 miles worth)









Not a nissan, but worth showing









The one picture that I didn't take... a picture of me in my car  









Enjoy!!!
-Monty


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

McCoy said:


> Here are a few that I took last year...
> My friends 240 with Kumho's and original suspension (160,000 miles worth)
> 
> 
> ...


What the heck. What size Kumho's are those? They look like spares or something.


----------



## McCoy (Sep 16, 2003)

BEJAY1 said:


> What the heck. What size Kumho's are those? They look like spares or something.


Those are 205/50/15 victo's on 15 X 6 winter steel wheels... He's a broke college student. He always gets pissed, usually I beat him on the last run


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's why I auto X...












A few pics on my old suspension.. Eibach/Tokico.. 16" wheels.




























the new(er) stuff...
homemade coilovers, 17" rims... MUCH less body roll..









A few more playing at Hallett Speedway, just west of Tulsa, OK...
http://mattblehm.com/pics/car/hallett/


----------

